# Tricky roof slope, whats the best method to paint



## Lbservices

Ok guys, just looking for ideas from the MORE experienced pros on PT.
As you can see from the photo, theres that little pc of body and window trim I need to paint with my airless/roll/brush but that roof is cement tile and steep as benjamin moore paint prices!

I was planning on putting my 24'er in front of the rain gutter with the stablizers resting on the lowest roof tile, then a plank from the top of my ladder to the roof creating a half ladder rack. The plank will be ancored down on the top of the ladder with some brackets to make sure there wont be any slippage and one man anchoring the base of my the ladder. 

How would you guys tackle this? Ladder hooks on the top peak?
Pivit? Lol

Let me hear your ideas


----------



## Lbservices

Sorry about the picture being sideways, uploaded from iphone. Noone break necks trying to get a good look at it :/


----------



## MKap

Roof hooks


----------



## Damon T

Yes. Qual-craft roof hooks. Break a section of ladder in half, attach the roof hook, roll it up and flip it over so it hangs over the other side.
As long as there is enough width for a ladder section going from top to gutter. It looks a little skinny where the dormer and upper gutter run into the roof. Hope it works. 
Otherwise maybe you can run a safety line over from the other side and harness up (I'd do that anyways, even with the ladder on the roof).


----------



## Lbservices

Anyone know where i can purchase a ladder roof hook from? No stores that ive called carries them :/


----------



## Ranger72

http://www.homedepot.com/p/Qualcraft-Ladder-Hook-with-Wheel-2481/202092113#.UififzaTgZw
But with that said, most paint stores carry them.


----------



## Ranger72

As Damon stated, run a safety rope down the other side of the peak to the ground. I never did until that one time I had a hook let go while I was on it. Thank goodness I had another ladder a few feet away hanging from a hook as well. I was able to make my way over and grab it. Fweh! I did have to replace that gutter though.... haha


----------



## Lbservices

Thanks guys, you guys have been helpful. Hd and lowes do not carry these. Onlystore that. Carried them were ACE and they had to order due to not stocking this item.
I attempted to paint today but decides it just wasnt worth the risk. Harness and lifeline inplace.
We'll give it another shot on friday when the hook arrives to my local ACE.


----------



## premierpainter

If your in a bind, you can always try a foam cushion from the inside of a couch seat. Sticks to the roof so you won't slip.


----------



## Schmidt & Co.

Similar situation. I had to access the area above the front entry and the ladder hook was vital in doing so.


----------



## Jmayspaint

I need to get one of those ladder hooks.

When I have done stuff like this in the past, I take a 24' ladder apart, put one section on each side and bolt them together at the top. 

It works, doubt its OSHA approved though


----------



## Ranger72

If and OSHA inspector witnessed the time we ratchet-strapped a 32' extension ladder atop a 4' ladder he would have passed out..... :blink: 
We were almost done and I wasn't about to rent a 48' ladder for 2 minutes worth of work.


----------



## Ultimate

Schmidt & Co. said:


> Similar situation. I had to access the area above the front entry and the ladder hook was vital in doing so.


The close ups of your set up actually got me in the mood to do some painting. Perfect place to have a chat while laying it on.


----------



## straight_lines

I just bought some roof step gear. Haven't used the platform but the two five step walk boards were awesome to access a dormer on a 12/10 shingle roof. I didn't take any pictures but will when we get back on site. 

http://roofstep.com/products


----------



## scottjr

premierpainter said:


> If your in a bind, you can always try a foam cushion from the inside of a couch seat. Sticks to the roof so you won't slip.


I have used that method a few times. It works well.


----------



## Damon T

straight_lines said:


> I just bought some roof step gear. Haven't used the platform but the two five step walk boards were awesome to access a dormer on a 12/10 shingle roof. I didn't take any pictures but will when we get back on site.
> 
> http://roofstep.com/products


I tried ordering some of those. They never replied. Did you need to tack a couple nails in with that pitch or no worries?


----------



## Brian C

Hmmm, I think that system would be illegal down here. We have very strict scaffolding regulations with heavy penalties if we brake the regulations.


----------



## straight_lines

Damon T said:


> I tried ordering some of those. They never replied. Did you need to tack a couple nails in with that pitch or no worries?


Yea I did use the bracket and six or eight screws. I sent you all the contact info for Jack he is the sales manager.


----------



## Damon T

Brian C said:


> Hmmm, I think that system would be illegal down here. We have very strict scaffolding regulations with heavy penalties if we brake the regulations.


I think I'd still use a safety line with them, especially on a steeper pitch.


----------

